# طلب صلاة



## meme85 (15 نوفمبر 2015)

مساء الخير وسلام ونعمة على كل الحاضرين ..

من فضلكم انا عاوزة انزل موضوع عن طلب صلاة فين اقدر انزل الموضوع ده في اي قسم


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 نوفمبر 2015)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=14


----------



## meme85 (15 نوفمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=14



ميرسي جدا ليك


----------

